# R.I.P. Master Stuart Quan



## Kuk Sa Nim (Jan 13, 2006)

It is with incredible shock and disbelief that I heard the sad news of Stuart Quan&#8217;s untimely passing. 

The martial arts world has suffered a tremendous loss. He was not only an amazing competitor, but also an inspirational teacher and human being. To me he exemplified all the qualities of what a TRUE MARTIAL ARTIST should be. Strong and proud yet gentle and humble. Always striving to improve himself and go after his dreams, all the while sharing his journey with all. His legacy will live forever in those that knew him and those that he touched. 

On behalf of myself and the Modern Farang Mu Sul&#174; family around the world, I would like to extend our heartfelt condolences and prayers to Stuart&#8217;s family, loved ones, students and friends. May God bless and keep him. 

With brotherhood, 
Grand Master Michael De Alba 
Modern Farang Mu Sul&#174; International 
San Francisco, Ca.


*Stuart Quan Died from Heart Attack*



January 10, 2006 - The coroner's report has determined the cause of death for Valley martial arts expert Stuart Quan. 
A heart attack, attributed to heart disease, apparently led to Quan's death over the weekend. 
He was returning from a skiing trip with friends when he was found unconscious in the back seat of a car. 
Heartfelt messages to Quan's family have popped up on a website created by one of Quan's students in his memory. 
You can access the site at stuartquan.com.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2006)

See also this thread.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 13, 2006)

.


----------

